# Perú: Polifacético, Especialista y Cautivador



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

*Perú​*









_“Firme y feliz por la unión”_










_“Hay un Perú para cada quien”_​
*Información Básica:*

•	*Capital*: Lima
•	*Ciudades Importantes:* Arequipa, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Cusco, Piura y Huancayo.
•	*Idiomas Oficiales:* Español, y en las zonas donde predominan, el Quechua, el Aymara y todas las lenguas originarias.
•	*Superficie:* 1.285.216,20 km² (puesto 19° a nivel mundial, 4to en Latinoamerica y 3ero en Sudamerica)
•	*Población Total:* Aprox. 30. 165.000
•	*PIB (PPA): *US$ 299.648 millones (41° en el mundo, 6° en Latinoamerica)
•	*IDH (2011):* 0,7253 (80º) – Alto
•	Politicamente se divide en 25 regiones y Lima Metropolitana
•	Geograficamente son 3 las regiones en las que se divide el territorio peruano; costa, sierra y selva.
•	*Ave Nacional:* El gallito de las rocas
•	*Flor Nacional:* La cantuta
•	Tres cuencas hidrográficas: la del Pacífico, la del Atlántico y la del Titicaca.
•	El Mar Peruano es uno de los más ricos del mundo.
•	El Perú es considerado uno de los siete focos originarios de cultura en el mundo.
•	El Perú es uno de los doce países megadiversos del planeta.
•	El Perú es uno de los países americanos que cuentan con más Patrimonios de la Humanidad UNESCO.
•	70% de los nevados tropicales del mundo están en Perú, el lago navegable más alto del mundo, el Titicaca, así como el río más caudaloso del mundo, el Amazonas, y dos de los cañones más profundos del planeta se encuentran en Perú, etc.

*División Politica:*








*Regiones Naturales:*










…………………………………………………………………………………….​
Hola! En este thread les quiero mostrar las mejores fotos que he ido encontrando en la web. Este será el hilo de las mejores postales peruanas; paisajes, patrimonio histórico, nuestra cultura, etc. Para empezar les dejare una foto por cada región del país. Por favor abstenerse de publicar fotos que solo yo alimentaré el tema. Bueno y me despido por ahora con esta frase:

“Un compatriota mío, José María Arguedas, llamó al Perú el país de “todas las sangres”. No creo que haya fórmula que lo defina mejor. Eso somos y eso llevamos dentro todos los peruanos, nos guste o no: una suma de tradiciones, razas, creencias y culturas procedentes de los cuatro puntos cardinales”.

*MVLL​*
Saludos.​


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

1).-
Ruta Tarapoto - Chachapoyas 
Región Amazonas









by  alexanderchw 


2).- 
Chalhuá
Región Ancash









by thejourney1972


3).-
Paisaje entre la ciudad de Cuzco y Abancay 
Región Apurímac









by  alexanderchw 


4).-
Monasterio de Santa Catalina 
Región Arequipa









by  alexanderchw 


5).- 
Plaza de Armas de Huamanga 
Región Ayacucho









bythejourney1972


6).- 
Ventanillas de Otuzco 
Región Cajamarca









byarqui_dianacha


7).-
Puerto del Callao 
Región Callao











8).-
Valle Sagrado de los Incas
Región Cusco









by Don Holmgren


9).- 
Huaytará
Región Huancavelica









by  thejourney1972 


10).-
Tingo María
Región Huánuco











11).- 
Reserva Nacional de Paracas
Región Ica









by  thejourney1972 


12).- 
Danza de La Chonguinada
Región Junín











13).- 
Plaza de Armas de Trujillo
Región La Libertad











14).- 
Museo Tumbas Reales del Señor de Sipán
Región Lambayeque









by  michaeldelpiero 


15).- 
San Pedro de Casta 
Región Lima-Provincias











16).- 
Catedral de Lima y Palacio Arzobispal 
Región Lima Metropolitana 









by zug55


17).- 
Río Amazonas, Iquitos 
Región Loreto 









by alexanderchw 


18).- 
Amazonía, Río Madre de Dios
Región Madre de Dios









by Zé Eduardo...


19).- 
Carretera Panamericana 
Región Moquegua 









by thejourney1972 


20).- 
Laguna de Yanamate
Región Pasco









by kristhianluis


21).- 
Playa Colán
Región Piura









by  alexanderchw 


22).- 
Fiesta de Santiago, Sikuris de Taquile
Región Puno









by  Kennedy2012 


23).- 
Laguna El Sauce
Región San Martín









by  alexanderchw 


24).- 
Carretera Panamericana, Costa del Pacifico
Región Tacna









by  thejourney1972 


25).- 
Playa Punta Sal
Región Tumbes









by  alexanderchw 


26).- 
Laguna Yarinacocha, Pucallpa
Región Ucayali









by  alexanderchw


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

El lema del Perú es bonito, lástima que casi nadie lo conozca y menos lo aplique jaja 

La foto de San Pedro de Casta está MUY chévere, y parece que queda acá nomás cerquita de Lima.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

coincido, esa foto de San Pedro de Casta esta buenisima, y la de Tingo Maria tambien!


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lo mas hermoso que hasta ahora han visto mis ojos (y son dos xD ) es el callejon de Huaylas. La cordillera negra a un lado y al otro la Cordillera blanca. uffff...tendrian que esta ahi, ninguna foto mereceria lo que tus propios ojos pueden ver.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que lindo mi pais!


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

Bonus: xD








mm creo que el hilo estaba para ponerlo en El Jirón.. mm da que pensar :lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MELA!!!

Que ricas fotos... La verdad que esta mejor que el thread de GUNS en el foro latinoamericano...

Ojala que traslapen este tambien por esos lares...

BRUTALES LAS FOTOS me gustaron varias... La del rio Madre de Dios es espectacular así como la de la reserva de Paracas

BRUTAL


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Que buen thread, excelentes fotos, preciosos paisajes, hay tanto por conocer en nuestro pais.

En la foto de paracas, el carro lleva placa extranjera, no logro distinguir de donde es.*


----------



## Dkrilim (Feb 23, 2011)

Excelentes fotos, que buena manera de hacer un thread.....ojalá no dejes de postear fotos......!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

ame las fotos, excelente thread!


----------



## CAZADOR. (Sep 5, 2009)

Buen tema, y buenas fotos


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Excelente tema, sinceramente nuestro país tiene tanto potencial y tanto que mostrar, que el país podria vivir tranquilamente del turismo.

Hubiese sido un toque interesante, un tema como el de Arequipa - Una foto por post, para no saturar la pagina, y en el que cada forista aporte con alguna foto interesante sea suya o de internet y la comparta con los demás.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Me lo shoro Real mente BELLO!!!!!

que calidad de fotos espero que se mantenga asi :cheers:*


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

Oscar10 said:


> *En la foto de paracas, el carro lleva placa extranjera, no logro distinguir de donde es.*


Placa brasileña.



angelex69 said:


> Hubiese sido un toque interesante, un tema como el de Arequipa - Una foto por post, para no saturar la pagina, y en el que cada forista aporte con alguna foto interesante sea suya o de internet y la comparta con los demás.


Iba a plantear eso, pero creo que el hilo se iba a llenar de fotos de regiones con mayor representatividad aquí, y la idea es mostrar al Perú en toda su amplitud y con una gran calidad de imágenes. Desde ahora pondré una foto por post y el que tenga alguna toma bravaza me escribe un pm. Saludos.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Excelente tema, fotazos y bien estructurado. Solo un pequeño detalle Canta Obrajillo queda en la Región Lima


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

^^ Que tal patinada! hno: pero ya lo arreglé! Gracias por el dato

Gracias por sus comentarios! kay:


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

FOTAZOS, babero please


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Hermosísimos lugares tiene nuestro país, las fotos no dejan mentir, a cuál más espectacular, grande el Perú......saludosss :wave:


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Estan Rebuenas!!! da mas orgullo del que uno siente!!!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

wowowowo ke pics la ultima UNICA ^^


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

82).- 
Cumbemayo
Región Cajamarca 









by  Jorge Arias R.


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

83).- 
Ciudad del Cusco
Región Cusco









by mcvmjr1971


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

84).- 
Aeropuerto Internacional "Jorge Chávez"
Región Callao









by  raimundo illanes


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

85).- 
Pueblo de Sacsamarca
Región Huancavelica









by David Baggins


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

86).- 
Laguna Jurau - Cordillera Huayhuash
Región Huánuco









by Leonid Plotkin


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

87).- 
Oasis Huacachina
Región Ica









by tilak.duttan


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

88).- 
Iglesia de Santa Rosa de Ocopa, Jauja
Región Junín









by Martintoy


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

89).- 
Caballitos de Totora, Huanchaco
Región La Libertad









by Marcos GP


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

90).-
Muelle de Pimentel
Región Lambayeque









by  lsalinas


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

excelentes fotos


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

91).-
Ticlio
Región Lima - Provincias









by Jaime VC


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

92).-
Vía Expresa "Paseo de la República"
Región Lima Metropolitana


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

93).- 
Crucero por el Río Amazonas
Región Loreto









by balsa


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

94).- 
Rio Alto
Región Madre de Dios









by Leonid Plotkin


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

95).- 
Plaza de Armas de la Ciudad de Moquegua
Región Moquegua


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

96).- 
Danza Negritos de Huayllay
Región Pasco









by kristhianluis


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

97).- 
Sullana
Región Piura









by Agnes.Avila


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

98).- 
Tradicional Salida de Manco Capac y Mama Ocllo en el Lago Titicaca
Región Puno









by ISKILLANI


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

99).- 
Valle del Alto Mayo
Región San Martín









by Graham Gordon


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ba‘al Zevûv said:


> ^^ :lol: Ya pero esa foto pertenece a la parte de la Reserva que está en Madre de Dios. !Que regionalista por Dios! xD


Yo entiendo,lo que sucede,es que con amargura,tengo que decir,que hay muchos que piensan que el P.N.de Manù,solo está en Madre de dios,olvidando que grandes territorios de esa reserva econatural,le corresponden al Cusco.
^^^^^^


----------

